# How can I ask my Dr. to give me concerta



## moe78 (Feb 1, 2009)

How can I ask my Dr. to give me concerta. After much research, Im pretty sure I have ADD. I live in Canada. Is there a test that I have to take before my Dr.. would prescribe it. Or do I just tell her that I have ADD and she will fill out a prescription. To be honest I have tried concerta before a friend of mine gave it too me and it really helped my focus and concentration. I dont want to resort to getting it off my friend and want a proper prescribed dosage. Im going to see her tomorrow, any advice.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

If you think you have ADD, you'll more than likely either get Adderal XR or Concerta. Concerta is much harder to abuse, so if you want it, you probably just have to explain your situation and ask for it.


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

Probably a little late now but you don't want to tell your doc you have been doing meds you got off your friends. It tends to decrease the level of trust they have in you pretty dramatically.


----------



## moe78 (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys. Ill make a note of that.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

bezoomny said:


> If you think you have ADD, you'll more than likely either get Adderal XR or Concerta. Concerta is much harder to abuse, so if you want it, you probably just have to explain your situation and ask for it.


ditto, Concerta comes in a hard plastic capsule that isnt actually digested by the body. The drug comes out of a little hole in the capsule in a time released manner.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

KurtG85 said:


> ...you don't want to tell your doc you have been doing meds you got off your friends. It tends to decrease the level of trust they have in you pretty dramatically.


In general, I'd have to agree. Though every general rule has exceptions. I told my psychiatrist that I had limited experience with Dexedrine & Adderall, being given it from friends without me even asking for it. I told him that at first I thought it was just plain stupid to take a stimulant, since to me it logically seems more stimulation would be the last thing one with anxiety would need. Then I told him that instead of giving me even more anxiety, I was very surprised by the effect in which it produced this strangely calm feeling that made me think "this must be what normal people feel like". He didn't act shocked at all. And he said he'd be willing to give me amphetamines for my severe depression that just keeps getting worse, though he wanted me to try Wellbutrin first. He thought that if Wellbutrin worked it could reduce the amount of amphetamines I'd need.

I don't think telling him that in any way harmed his trust in me. In fact, it should make him trust me more knowing that I will actually speak the truth. After all, I doubt he's stupid enough to believe that every patient of his has never done such things and that nobody lies. Should one trust less the person who is truthful instead of deceptive?

I thought telling him that I finally find something that actually helps would be a good thing, since there is a whole laundry list of meds that have been total failures and even Xanax at 10 mg daily still has only a quite modest effect and still leaves me with severe anxiety and disabled. I've tried so many meds that I'd have to write down a list to make sure I wasn't forgetting any if I wanted to name off everything I've tried.

Pointing him toward amphetamines seemed reasonable in my unique case.

Now seeing a new doc who isn't familiar with your history and saying "Yeah, I get Adderall all the time from friends and that is some good s***; how about you write me a script for it" would obviously be a very bad idea. That clearly sounds like a junkie.

I don't think I come across at all like a junkie when I tell a doc who knows my history that I happen to have very limited experience with amphetamines and found that unlike other stuff I've tried actually produces a clearly positive effect. The other choice is for me to act totally stupid and hope he comes up with the idea of amphetamines and then I can pretend "Golly, gee, what are these amphetamines of which you speak?"


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

Obviously the relationship you have with your doc and the type of individual your doc is are factors in the equation. If you assume your doc will be cool with it because hes such a liberal guy and then he puts a big MED ABUSER stamp on your record then you may be kind of screwed not only at the moment but in the future so whats the point of taking such a risk? 

There's nothing wrong with bringing up a med you are interested in trying. You don't just have to wait till its mentioned.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm pretty close with my doctor, so I just explained how much I have going on with things and how it's tough to concentrate in school. I'm going back, hopefully he'll be willing to up the dose.

He asked me a lot of questions - "What do you think about when you start getting distracted, how much sleep are you getting, etc" and I answered honestly and he wrote me a script. Make sure you tell your doctor that you are indeed getting enough sleep. If you say "I only sleep 4 hours a night", he may suggest that you sleep for 8 hours a day for a bit before you try medications.


----------



## moe78 (Feb 1, 2009)

. If you assume your doc will be cool with it because hes such a liberal guy and then he puts a big MED ABUSER stamp on your record then you may be kind of screwed not only at the moment but in the future so whats the point of taking such a risk? .[/QUOTE said:


> whats a MED ABUSER stamp on my record mean?


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

moe78 said:


> whats a MED ABUSER stamp on my record mean?


I didn't mean they put a literal stamp on your record lol, if thats what you were thinking. 
I just meant, figuratively, that a doc might be a lot less willing to hand out a drug prescription for a drug with very high abuse potential to someone who has abused the same, or any, drug in the past (abuse meaning using a drug that you did not have a prescription for which is quite illegal).


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

It musn't be the same over in the states or canada but here in new zealand you cannot get ADHD medication from your doctor, you have to get a diagnoses from a psychiatrist who gives u screening tests and so on.

At least its free for the first month
and every month thereafter any ADHD med (aside from adderall which is not available here) is 3 dollars for a months worth


----------

